# WCA European Championship 2018 - Madrid, Spain (July 19-22)



## APdRF (Dec 14, 2017)

The *WCA European Championship 2018* will take place in *Madrid, Spain*, from* July 19th to 22nd, 2018*.

Details like qualifying results and schedule can be found in the official website: https://euro2018.cubecomps.com/

We will be updating the website with new information as soon as possible!

Stay tuned to our Facebook and Twitter pages to not miss additional announcements:
https://www.facebook.com/WCAEuro2018/
https://twitter.com/WCAEuro2018

See you in Madrid!


----------



## Bob (Dec 21, 2017)

This sounds like fun. Maybe I'll go!


----------



## APdRF (Feb 25, 2018)

We have added two new pages on our website with information so you can plan your trip to WCA Euro 2018: Travel and Lodging.

We hope to see you in Madrid!


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 25, 2018)

Great. When will registration open?


----------



## APdRF (Feb 26, 2018)

We will announce the registration period very soon, stay tuned to our website and social media to not miss any announcement!


----------



## APdRF (Mar 6, 2018)

You can already join WCA Euro 2018!

https://euro2018.cubecomps.com/en/registration

We look forward to seeing you in Madrid!


----------



## APdRF (Mar 9, 2018)

Today we added two new pages to the website: Tickets and Collaborators. Check them out!


----------



## Gomorrite (Apr 22, 2018)

Almost all top European cubers will be there! I hope more people decide to travel from other continents though.


----------



## moralsh (Apr 22, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Almost all top European cubers will be there! I hope more people decide to travel from other continents though.


I miss some blind European big names there, I hope some will finally be there. last Euro and world Champs will be there, though 

To anyone still thinking about it, please, come. It's going to be awesome!


----------



## moralsh (May 25, 2018)

Sorry for the double post, but I just wanted to remind you that registration fees are due to go up again on June 1. Please register ASAP for the biggest ever European Championship!


----------

